# HSG worries



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty new to all of this but here goes.

My hubby and I have been trying for 3 years, on my last appointment my consultant referred me for a HSG. I'm worried about the invasiveness of it. I have recently had a pause on treatment due to depression and RTS which is fuelling nervous and worry. I'm worried that if I ask my consultant for something to calm me before the HSG that he may think I'm not ready to re-start my treatment. Help


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello, I completely understand how you are feeling. I had a HSG several months back and honestly it was over so quickly I dont know what I worried about. It was just me and one nurse, who spent most of the time looking at the screen rather than at me. 

Try not to worry and remember every test makes you on step closer


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi there
I had a HSG a while ago and I got myself all worked up beforehand so I totally understand. It was over really quickly and the nurses really put me at ease. I was ultimately glad I had it done and needn't have worried as much about it but Its natural I suppose to feel anxious when we don't know what to expect .

Hope all goes well


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I had an HSG about 5 years ago and barely felt a thing -- for me, it was no worse than a Pap smear, although it took a bit longer. I know it's hard to tame the anxiety monster, but do try not to worry too much -- the reality is not as bad as the worry, generally speaking.


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, it helps to know that there isn't much to it, Just got to calm the nerves


----------



## emmapoppy (Oct 31, 2014)

I had a hsg two weeks ago and it was ok, bit of a strange feeling and they were playing random music in the background! For me it was the antibiotics afterwards that made me feel a bit odd.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Nickknakk,

I had a HSG last year before my 1st iVF cycle. Was a bit uncomfortable as dye goes in- a bit like a bad period cramp. Like the others have said its over in a flash. You will be fine and I totally understand your anxiety.

Just know that there are lots of ladies here to support you  .

Hope all goes well for you,

CharlieJ


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi nikknakk,

As the ladies here have already mentioned most people who have an HSG are perfectly fine and barely feel a thing, if anything at all. However I think it's important to be prepared because some people can find it quite painful and I wouldn't want you to go the appointment unprepared like I was.  I was like you and was pretty anxious reading other people's stories about the procedure but I was fairly positive and decided I had a pretty high pain threshold and went to the appointment with the idea that it was basically like a smear test with an X-ray.  So I went alone and told my DH that I didn't need him to come but I wished that I had him there. I think I was one of the few people who had a not so great experience and I found it really quite painful. I bled a fair bit afterwards and had bad cramping and the nurses then didn't want me driving home alone so called my dad to come get me (DH was working in court with no way of contacting him and the hospital is a 45 minute drive away from home). Now I know that my situation is few and far between but I'd hate someone to go unprepared like I was so my advice would be to take someone with you, take 2 painkillers about half an hour before you go in like they advise - just incase. But even at its worst it was bearable and the procedure itself is over very quickly. The nurses were fantastic and I got the results there and then - which turned out to be good results. Every step was worth it and like Hopeful says - it takes you one step closer to your goal.  The lady that went before me came out smiling and it did not affect her a jot and I'm sure that's the case for most people.  Best of luck and remember - it's all worth it, our bodies have a wonderful way of coping with these things - that's why we're the ones that carry the babies 😜
Jojo xx


----------

